# How do I change persistent /dev/mouse?

## bus_drivr

The link "/dev/mouse" points to /dev/psaux. I removed the link 

with the rm command. and it reappears. I tried "gpm stop" as 

well beforehand but it's in daemon mode and gpm hangs instead of dying 

I need to be able to :

ln-s /dev/inputmice /dev/mouse 

I couldn't go to init 1 either it just hangs. Devfs is where my problems lie

I speculate. With not being able to change the symlink and init 1 maybe?

Any help would be welcome as this is frustrating.

Do I have to use useradd with all those switches or is there an easier script that is intereactive for adding users?

8(

----------

## hielvc

There is something about that in the docs. If i remeber I had the sme problem and had to link /dev/psaux to /dev/ttyS01 and it didnt change like /dev/mouse does.

----------

## Mr. Pointy

check /etc/devsd.conf:

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP      ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER    ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER  ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

  Maybe that is what you need.  I am no expert, though

----------

